# Best speedo in spec



## coffeeman (Oct 25, 2009)

which speedo do i use for spec racing,mamba,tekin,novakgtb,have them all just dont know which is best for that kind of racing,anyone have any info. on this


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

The mamba is king down in my area of North Carolina, I've had some awesome performance out of mine, nice fat torqu curve that can pull a ton of rollout. This is in single cell carpet racing, 17.5 sportsman truck, TOUR rules, I'm assuming by spec mode you mean no timing. What type of racing are you doing and what is "spec" for your class?


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

its really not going to matter what you run. In spec mode its all about finding the gear for YOUR motor and working on the set up. Honesly the GTB has the lowest resistance so really it should be the best...but we dont race on paper. They are all suposed to have zero timing therefore the reality is there shouldnt be much if any difference. There might be a rollout difference due to the way the speedo "sees" the motor possibly more read ahead in one brand than another. But i've seen a GTB smoke a SPX (not talking about a spec class here) so its really all about gear and setup.


----------



## wrong turn (Dec 14, 2010)

New to 1 cell racing. can anyone tell me the best way to get power to the servo. I'm runing a max pro 1 and 17.5 novak ss in a sk kar class.Thanks for the help.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

A TQ booster. Or a receiver pack to many to say witch one. I use a SMC 450mah 2 cell.


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

To race in the 17.5 spec truck class on carpet and using a smc 4000 25c one cell lipo is the novak smart boost still needed now days?.Its been a few years sense i have raced oval, i was kinda thinkin on using the gtb 4 cell speedo and putting in my hyperdrive pro 3 slider. Is this a good idea or not? thanks


----------



## BUCKAROO (Sep 29, 2006)

Been Running Gtb For Two Seasons Without Booster No Problem. Keeping Up With Tekin And Mamba.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Yes you should use a reciver pack or a TQ booster







mojo mcvee said:


> To race in the 17.5 spec truck class on carpet and using a smc 4000 25c one cell lipo is the novak smart boost still needed now days?.Its been a few years sense i have raced oval, i was kinda thinkin on using the gtb 4 cell speedo and putting in my hyperdrive pro 3 slider. Is this a good idea or not? thanks


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

GTB in my opinon, takes off like a rocket, and you do not have to use a reciver pack as well with the GTB, so you can add weight if need and put it where you want it on the chassis for balance


----------

